# Natural Deo and Bug balm EO's



## agriffin (Jun 13, 2010)

What are good EOs for deodorant?  I'm thinking Tea Tree Oil, Lav...

What are good ones for bug balm?  Lav?  Cham?

Thanks!


----------



## southernheartsoaps (Jun 13, 2010)

Citronella oil, lemongrass and lavender are great for bug balm


----------



## agriffin (Jun 14, 2010)

southernheartsoaps said:
			
		

> Citronella oil, lemongrass and lavender are great for bug balm



Thanks Southernheartsoaps!  I should have said bug bite balm.  What would be good to sooth bug bites.  It has charcoal and clay to pull the venom out. 

My boyfriend used it on a bite last night.  He usually get's huge whelps from any bite he gets, but I put some of this stuff on it.  Let it sit and it was minimized greatly in about 10 minutes or so.  And wasn't itchy or anything.


----------



## Chay (Jun 14, 2010)

agriffin said:
			
		

> My boyfriend used it on a bite last night.  He usually get's huge whelps from any bite he gets, but I put some of this stuff on it.  Let it sit and it was minimized greatly in about 10 minutes or so.  And wasn't itchy or anything.


Although not an EO plantain is great, maybe some chickweed.


----------



## agriffin (Jun 15, 2010)

Chay said:
			
		

> agriffin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Plantain sounds awesome!  That will be good in it.  I have some extract of that and also chick weed.  

Thanks, CHAY!


----------



## lauramw71 (Jul 3, 2010)

Tea Tree is good for bug bites too.


----------

